# my Tropheus "LIVUA" pictures



## szolcichlid (Jun 29, 2006)

Just thought I would post some pictures of my WC Tropheus Livua cut-throats with there young. I used no flash when I took these pictures, just a high iso setting of 3200. They are my all time favorite Tropheus species. I hope you enjoy them


----------



## blairo1 (May 7, 2006)

Nice pics of cool fish!


----------



## geoff_tropheus (Feb 13, 2003)

I love those fish. They have been one of my alltime favorites.

They are a very rare collection, glad to see that someone was finally able to bring some out of the lake.

Nice...


----------



## kristian_no (Aug 20, 2006)

One of my alltimes too!! Great pictures, and stunning fish!


----------



## szolcichlid (Jun 29, 2006)

Thanks all. I hardly ever see pictures of this particular tropheus, so I thought I'de share some of mine for all to see. Here's 3 more pictures.

enjoy.


----------



## punman (Oct 24, 2003)

WHAT LENS/CAMERA DO YOU USE?


----------



## szolcichlid (Jun 29, 2006)

I used a Fuji S5 Pro with 17-55 Nikon lens to take those hand held shots in the dark.

Cheers!


----------



## punman (Oct 24, 2003)

I have that lens - that is amazing.
So no flash, just the tank lighting or is there a lot of window light?
What was the shutter speed?


----------



## szolcichlid (Jun 29, 2006)

my settings = iso 3200 @ f2.8 - pictures were taken in the dark with only the tank lights on.

Cheers,


----------



## punman (Oct 24, 2003)

Your lens must be a step up from mine - it is just an f3.5 lens. Do you shoot mostly at 55 mm?


----------



## szolcichlid (Jun 29, 2006)

I do shoot most at 55 mm :thumb: in the fish room/office


----------



## geoff_tropheus (Feb 13, 2003)

When did you pick these guys up?


----------



## szolcichlid (Jun 29, 2006)

deleted - I hit submit twice.


----------



## szolcichlid (Jun 29, 2006)

hi geoff_tropheus,

I got them summer 2007 from a very reputable Tang. importor/collector here in Ontario.

Cheers,
:thumb:


----------



## szolcichlid (Jun 29, 2006)

one final picture of them.


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

Very nice, did you get them from George?


----------



## Malawi Mad (Jul 30, 2007)

szolcichlid said:


> hi geoff_tropheus,
> 
> I got them summer 2007 from a very reputable Tang. importor/collector here in Ontario.
> 
> ...


WOW :drooling: wonder if this person will export some to me here in NZ at my cost and risk ? :roll:


----------



## Xenomorph (Aug 6, 2007)

szolcichlid said:


> hi geoff_tropheus,
> 
> I got them summer 2007 from a very reputable Tang. importor/collector here in Ontario.
> 
> ...


Darius by any chance?!? Very nice Tropheus.


----------

